# Codecs für Media Player 10 !?



## Ich_halt224 (18. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe meinen PC gerade fomratiert und alles neu aufgespielt.
Habe nun den Windows Media Player 10 auf dem Rechner.
Leider spielt er aber nicht alle Formate ab.
Zum Beispiel habe ich eine MPEG-Datei, die er einfach nicht öffnen will, der Media Player versucht zwar einen Codec automatisch runter zu laden aber da kommt nur eine Fehlermeldung.
Auch DVD´s gucken geht mit dem Mediap Player nicht mehr, vorher ging es aber noch.
Gibt es vielleicht ein Codec-Packet, was auch der Player 10 braucht?

Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## gorim (18. Dezember 2005)

Für DVDs brauchst Du einen MPEG2-Codec. Da der Lizenz kostet, bekommt man ihn nicht umsonst. Du hattest vermutlich vorher eine andere Abspielsoftware installiert, WinDVD oder PowerDVD. Damit wird auch der MPEG-Codec mitinstalliert und der MediaPlayer benutzt den dann. Es reicht, eine Demoversion der genannten Programme zu installieren. Angeblich soll nach der Deinstallation der Codec im System bleiben.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Caliterra (20. Dezember 2005)

Hier kannst Du Dir ein Paket downloaden wo alles an gebräuclichen Codecs drin sit.
Entweder Lite oder Mega.

http://www.codecguide.com/


----------



## Azi (20. Dezember 2005)

Ist das normal, dass man bei der Istallation des kostenfreien Programmes eine voll gültige Quicktime Pro 7 Lizenz gratis dazubekommt?


----------



## Caliterra (21. Dezember 2005)

Ich bin net sicher aber ich glaub da steht was von alternativem Quicktime-codec.
und wenn nich dann auch gut  .


----------



## Azi (21. Dezember 2005)

Stimmt, das steht da, aber es ist nicht so ganz wahr:


----------



## Alexander12 (21. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Codecs für den MediaPlayer müsstest auch bei MS bekommen, auf www.microsoft.com in der Downloadecke.


MfG Alexander12


----------

